# Mario is a furry



## Mayonnaise (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmm... I'll just leave this here.

http://www.dorkly.com/video/26035/dorkly-bits-mario-is-a-furry


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my god
Should i really be laughing at that
lol


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Bahahaha

Worryingly accurate.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 29, 2011)

Cracked me up


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

Luigi! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aidy (Oct 29, 2011)

This is perfect.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 29, 2011)

I went from a nervous laugh to an actual smile. That was funny.


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2011)

I thought this was going to be one of _those_ threads
pleasantly surprised!


----------



## DW_ (Oct 29, 2011)

WHAT.

AHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 29, 2011)

This video is grossly inaccurate, and I am offended.

You can't get the tanuki suit from a mushroom house until world 5, and that is CLEARLY world 2.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 29, 2011)

oh god... that goomba is one of _those_ furries >__>


----------



## Flatline (Oct 29, 2011)

Luigi at the end was the best part.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 29, 2011)

HAHAHA! WHATDIDIJUSTWATCH?


----------

